# est-ce que cette application existe?



## ubusky (6 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Tout le monde se souvient de la fameuse carte murale de son pays, de l'europe ou du monde où l'on plaçait religieusement une épingle aux divers endroits visités.

La question est facile : Est-ce qu'il existerait son pendant numérique?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2013)

y en a plein en ligne
( je parle de cartes sur sites ,  en ligne ,  modulables par ajout de fanions , de  photos , commentaires  , de soi ou visiteurs si accrédités etc)

il te faut absolument ca en logiciel sur une machine ?


----------



## ubusky (6 Juin 2013)

yop,

merci...

je pensais à une app sur iphone ou ipad.


----------



## ubusky (10 Juin 2013)

yop,

personne à un petit nom d'app pour l'ipad ou l'iphone à me re-filer?


----------



## Lauange (10 Juin 2013)

Hello

Regarde ici : http://www.igeomac.fr/igeomac/Applications_iPhone_iPad.html

Sinon, si tu est sur PC, tu peux utiliser mappoint.

Il existe aussi une appli qui permet de localiser tes contacts sur une carte. Tu peux détourner son utilisation en créant des leix dans les contacts pour les géolocaliser. Son nom : xpoint.


----------



## ubusky (10 Juin 2013)

yop, merci pour le lien...

je vais jeter un coup d'oeil...

et non, je ne suis pas sur pc... (beurk)


----------

